# The Reef at Marathon



## tmbrit (Mar 1, 2006)

Just got confirmed for  unit 19  for   July 8-15   this year.  Is there a map of the units.  I know there are 22 I think.   Do all have some water view?

Suggestions on good restaurants in area  or best snorkle sites too!



 We are leaving Oregon on our  Harley iend of April doing the US coast line.  Stopping in Az for awhile and then down to Texas to the coastline.

This is our retirement trip!   (after spening 23 days in Cayman!)
Terri and Jerry/Oregon


----------



## ttt (Mar 1, 2006)

Eat at Annettes & Key Colony Inn


----------



## tmbrit (Mar 2, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks,   making a 3 ring binder on places to eat and see.

Terri


----------



## brucecz (Mar 3, 2006)

What unit number do you have? We have a map of the various units locations.

Are you aware that the damage to the marina was not repaired by this late January when we stopped to recheck the the Reef while we were on vacation on vacation.

Suggest that you call the resort for a update on the marina and of your units location.

Bruce


----------



## tmbrit (Mar 3, 2006)

*Thanks Bruce...*

Thanks Bruce,   Our confirmation states  unit 19.   I called and they said all the villas were fine.    Were they not Jan?
 We won't have a boat,  the Marina  is in service just can not accomodate as many boats as before she said.  We will still have the water amenities available. 



This is our retirement trip.  After 23 days in Cayman,  we are on our Harley from Oregon driving the Coastline towns!

I have taken many notes BUT  please give me all to do in the area. We have been to Key West before, but not any of the other Keys. Want to explore.  We snorkel and dive  and like good good at resonalbe cost.  Want to expierence the old Florida as much as possible.
Thanks, Terri


----------



## tmbrit (Mar 3, 2006)

*PS  Bruce*

Oh yes,  I did see a map online and looks like unit 19 is by the pool?

What is the other long  building in front of pool?  private condos?

Terri


----------



## brucecz (Mar 3, 2006)

I think you are correct about the other buildings.

I think you will like the resort. Suggest while in the area check out the Coca Plum and The Hammocks at Marathon for future referrance.

We had unit # 6 booked for this December but then canceled after seeing the Marina and rebooked  a 3 bedroom  for Dec 16, 2006 at the Florida Bay Club which is one of our home resorts.

Bruce



			
				tmbrit said:
			
		

> Oh yes,  I did see a map online and looks like unit 19 is by the pool?
> 
> What is the other long  building in front of pool?  private condos?
> 
> Terri


----------



## rapmarks (Mar 3, 2006)

we were in Marathon in December. I didn't specificcally look for your resort .  However if you are interested in what to do.   We enjoyed the Dolphin Research Center, spent a morning there.  a two for one coupon was given out at resort.  Also went to Crane Nature Center,and Natural History Museum and if you go, make sure you go when they are doing a tour as you find out much more. We went to Ligumvitae Key State Park on a boat and did a tour there, and wanted to kayak out to another key which is a state park.   You might want to do the tour of Pigeon Key on the old seven mile bridge.  We went looking for the key deer at the blue hole.  We went to Bahia Honda state park too and sombrero beach.  We went to John Pennecamp Coral reef state park took the glass bottomed boat tour, which made me quite seasick despite taking dramimine.  We drove to Key West also to visit.


----------



## tmbrit (Mar 4, 2006)

*Thanks Bruce, and Rapmarks*

Bruce I did have coco palms and hammocks on my request list and just added the Reef.  We really just want to make sure we are in the area,"Location"  and July is tough to get I think.   Just traveling the US on our Harley is so exciting I don't care where we stay as long as is clean.  We just want to explore and will certainly check out those 2 resorts for future years.

Remarks thanks for the suggestions and I will google the areas you suggested.

for some reason retirement feels even better than a bride!  We are soooo excited about this trip.
Terri


----------



## Melynny (Mar 6, 2006)

We enjoyed Annette's and a little marina snack bar called the Castaway, it's on the eastern southern side of the key, and there is a sign.  Wonderful little donut things as a free appetizer.


----------

